# back to back centuries, alone?



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

I'd do it.


----------



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

I have a bit of a dilemma, my buddy and I are signed up to do TOSRV in May, which is Columbus to Portsmouth Ohio and back over two days, 105 miles each day, actually for us 109 miles hotel to hotel. He just told me his niece is getting married on that Sat. and he has to cancel, I'm just wondering if I should still go or not.

I have done plenty of centuries, have done TOSRV, but never alone, it just seems like a long weekend and a lot of miles to do without a traveling buddy. None of my other friends will commit to that kind of ride so at this point if I go it will be alone. And sure there will be 3000 other bikers, so I can always find someone to ride with or talk to but still.....

Any thoughts? Would you still do it?


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

Why not?

Of course I ride all my centuries alone though.


----------



## antonlove (Sep 30, 2009)

I did the Insane Terrain ride in WI alone. Sure, there are other riders, but there's nothing like riding with at least 1 friend. Made some friends there, but I would never do a ride like that alone again. It helps to have a friend there to suffer with.


----------



## fiataccompli (Jul 27, 2008)

chances are you will find people who you are comfortable riding with if you feel the need to do so. I have done centuries (organized and just going out for a long ride on a nice day) solo or riding with various groups for miles at a time.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

3000 people on an organized ride is not "alone." I did a few centuries over the years, and only rarely did I ride with someone I already knew. I always enjoyed chatting with people on the road and at the rest stops. And with an overnight stop you get more chance to get to know people, exchange contact info, etc. 

Part of the fun of doing a ride like that "unattached" is you can ride your own pace. If a group that's going faster overtakes you, ask if you can jump on, and try to hang with them as long as you can. If you get dropped, you find another group. Or you might overtake a slightly slower group and end up being the strong man who pulls them for a good stretch. Fun, and a nice ego boost. 

Why not?

Of course, people approach this sport differently. For me, it's always been mainly a solo activity. I've had some off-and-on riding companions over the years, but I've always had to fit the rides in around other obligations, which mostly means riding alone. Riding with people I knew was an occasional treat, as was riding with a bunch of strangers in an organized event. But I don't need either of those to enjoy a ride.

TOSRV unattached sounds like a kick, frankly.


----------



## jonr93 (Jun 28, 2010)

Agreed, this isn't quite "alone", and also gives you the flexibility to jump around in various groups. I'd say go for it.


----------

